# got my blood work results, couple questions.



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 18, 2015)

So I received my blood work results in the mail today, everything checks out good except for my testosterone levels.

The paperwork says testosterone total is 263, the range it gives me is between 241-827 ng/dl.

So I'm obviously low, which would explain why I have been feeling like garbage for so long.

Questions.

Is this anywhere near normal for 30 years old? 

Now what should I do to fix this 

Am I over reacting 

Thanks everyone


----------



## DF (Feb 18, 2015)

Yup, it's pretty low for your age.  You should seek out a Doc for treatment.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 18, 2015)

I used the link in the sticky, there is a doc about 10 mins from where I work. I'm not too excited about this. Shit is depressing


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I used the link in the sticky, there is a doc about 10 mins from where I work. I'm not too excited about this. Shit is depressing



You should be positive that you may have found out why you've been feeling like crap this entire time.
Yea injections stink but it beats the alternative.

Go through your primary care guy who might steer you towards a competent endocrinologist/urologist. 
I say this because if you can somehow get insurance to cover it, it would be much less expensive long term.

Clinics are another option but they're significantly more expensive.

Also, don't settle for sub-par treatment. This is your health and it's worth fighting for.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 18, 2015)

True, after reading the symptoms for low t I can pretty much check off every one of them. I will make another call to my Dr. My paperwork says that they require 2 separate tests on different days.

I will make an appointment and tell him that something needs to be done because I hate feeling like a complete waste.

I know the internet is full of lies but I seen a few charts for recommended levels for my age and they are all right around 600, does that sound right?

Will this be a lifetime thing?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Correct, TRT is for life. I've got over 15 years on it under my belt already.

However, you could try to do a restart regimen to bring back your natural production. Others here will be more knowledgeable about that.

Test levels and where you feel best are kinda individualistic. The idea is since your hormones are now under your own control to "play" with them to find your sweet spot. This is why I say find a competent endo/uro who's willing to play ball. You don't want some jamoke telling you "this is what you get and this is all I'm willing to do for you."
It does happen too so don't be afraid to shop around for treatment.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot. 

My family doctor has been with me since I was born, so maybe he will work with me. 

It's almost a relief but not ya know? It's like awesome after all these years of feeling like garbage I have an answer, but then again it's like fukk man why me?

Guess we shall see. I know for a fact that I want to get it fixed. It will benefit me and everyone around me. 

I've made so many gains on low t I can't imagine what I can do if it's normal again


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 19, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> My family doctor has been with me since I was born, so maybe he will work with me.
> 
> ...



It's a much bigger issue than anyone wants to admit. Since it's a quality of life issue and not directly life threatening, most doc's don't even address it until their patient complains about the symptoms. Some insurance companies won't cover TRT at all, Humana comes to mind. That and men are typically too proud to admit they're hypo and suffer in silence.

It's a conspiracy theory but some believe that some of the food additives we're consuming in our diets are shutting down our natural production as a side effect. Fluoride in our water supply has been linked with low T. Another further out theory is that the gov't is purposely doing this to men so that they're docile enough to control easily. The same reason we neuter dogs. Again, those are conspiracy theories but they're kind of neat to think about.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 19, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I used the link in the sticky, there is a doc about 10 mins from where I work. I'm not too excited about this. Shit is depressing



Hydro its not all that bad brother. Address it now before it continues to drop and enjoy the positives that come along with treating it.
When the doc gets it back to around 1000 you will really have some pep in your step.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope so. I know I've been like this for a long long time and I'm only 30.

I just figured being 30 I wouldn't have to worry about it. Until the check list of symptoms added up quick.

It's caused a massive strain on my relationships, current and past. You know how women react when it comes to stuff like that


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 19, 2015)

Quick question. 

My doctor will most likely make me do another blood test to verify my total test for insurance reasons.

Do you think my total will fluctuate at all? Or is it pretty much set in stone?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 19, 2015)

TT fluctuates all the time. Even throughout the day there are peaks and troughs. One test isn't a great indicator of overall level so he's probably re-testing to see what your average is.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 19, 2015)

OK that's what I thought. I just wanted to make sure. I'm guessing mine is low enough that it won't fluctuate that much


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I would wager you're still going to be hypo no matter when he draws blood.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 19, 2015)

Even though it's low, it's still in the "normal range".  You will have to find a sympathetic doctor.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 19, 2015)

True, but what they recommend for my age is way off. But the internet lies sometimes.

My family doctor has been with me for the last 30 years and has been my parents doctor before I was born. I'm hoping he is willing to work with me ya know. If I have a chance with anyone it should be him. Only time will tell. I have to make an appointment first


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 19, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> True, but what they recommend for my age is way off. But the internet lies sometimes.



Again, this is why I suggested shopping around.

I've had one endocrinologist say that my levels are that of a man significantly older than myself then looked me in the eye and said "we're not going to change anything".

Ultimately, a clinic would be the easiest way to get the treatment you want but they are big money.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 19, 2015)

The clinic will be last resort for me, and it depends on the price. I'm not a rich man by any means


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have another doctors appointment next Friday, March 6th, gonna see what he has to say and maybe get another blood test done.

I'm pretty sure my insurance requires it to check for hypo.

I guess we shall see what happens and what the next step is


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Had my follow up appointment today with my doctor, they are setting me up with a urologist


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 6, 2015)

So have they done anything to treat you symptoms or figure out why?
I seen my doctor yesterday and brought in my 361 test level. He was more interesting in figuring out why it was low and I left with a script for test cyp and a apnea link to see if shit sleep patterns are to blame.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 6, 2015)

Good luck to you bud and hope you get it figured out. I too am young 29yo here.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope nothing, they've never dealt with it before I guess. Plus my insurance company is making them jump through hoops, which I'm sure that it will make it hell for me. 

I'm supposed to get a call in the next couple of days


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Something has to change. 

I'm tired of feeling like garbage


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Speak of the devil.

Just got off the phone with the nurse from my doctor office. 

I have an appointment set up Monday morning with the urologist, so that's the next step. Hopefully he will work with me


----------



## halfwit (Mar 6, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Speak of the devil.
> 
> Just got off the phone with the nurse from my doctor office.
> 
> I have an appointment set up Monday morning with the urologist, so that's the next step. Hopefully he will work with me


Just remember to leave out ANYTHING fitness related or even mention the word muscle.  Focus on symptoms and just wanting to feel normal.  Be sure they test prolactin and LH/FSH as well.  These help identify whether or not you're primary (TRT) or secondary hypogonadal (potential restart). 

My .02c


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 6, 2015)

I will remember that, and I will write that down to make sure


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well just left the doctor office once again.

The guy was awesome, easy going, really understanding. Gave me a script for 200 test cyp. 

He wants me to take it once a month for 3 months then get blood work to see where I'm at.

He's letting me administer the shots myself thankfully. Save on gas and everything that way too. 

He recommended the glute for the shot, does it really matter? Can I use the delt or quad?


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 9, 2015)

I would go quad if it was me. Since you are only injecting once a month think it will be the easiest.
If you start pinning more frequently and have to rotate sites then I would worry about delts/glutes ect. 
In the end it comes down to what you're most comfortable with.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 9, 2015)

Is insurance covering your script?  

Makes little difference where you inject.  Glutes are easiest, but the more you rotate, the more time the site has to heal.  Cuts down on scar tissue.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Nope insurance won't cover it at all so I'm paying out of pocket but it's worth it in my opinion


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just made my first injection, whew that was rough. I have tattoos and piercings but I've never did any of them to myself.

So first time ever stabbing myself lol

Nervous at first but after I did it, it wasn't bad at all, not by any means. I was just psyching myself out.


----------



## mickems (Mar 9, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Just made my first injection, whew that was rough. I have tattoos and piercings but I've never did any of them to myself.
> 
> So first time ever stabbing myself lol
> 
> Nervous at first but after I did it, it wasn't bad at all, not by any means. I was just psyching myself out.



it gets easier each time. if you're a sicko like me, you actually enjoy and look forward to doing it. #I love pip


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lmao it might grow on me. I'm curious to see what happens in the next couple of weeks


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm not going to lie, but I don't see how 1 shot a month is going to really help me any


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 9, 2015)

LMAO.  I remember my first shot. I jabbed myself a few times, had blood everywhere, was pissed because I figured I had wasted my money.  Finally, had my ex sister in law nurse do my shot for me.  Shit, she was done before I knew she started.  It's mostly a mind **** at first.  Damn, I remember the first time I did a quad shot.  Really messes with your head the first time you see that needle disappear in your leg.  Even for my trt now, I do a shot a week.  It isn't near as bad as it first seems.  I do agree, 200mg a month isn't going to make a world of difference for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> LMAO.  I remember my first shot. I jabbed myself a few times, had blood everywhere, was pissed because I figured I had wasted my money.  Finally, had my ex sister in law nurse do my shot for me.  Shit, she was done before I knew she started.  It's mostly a mind **** at first.  Damn, I remember the first time I did a quad shot.  Really messes with your head the first time you see that needle disappear in your leg.  Even for my trt now, I do a shot a week.  It isn't near as bad as it first seems.  I do agree, 200mg a month isn't going to make a world of difference for you.


When I uncapped my first needle it looked 5 feet long.  Manned up and jabbed my ass.

Now first quad shot didn't come until cycle two I think... I sat on my bathroom floor sweating and trying to talk myself into it. "Come on you ****ing pussy do it!!!" I chickened out.  Came back later to it and just closed my eyes and bam. Piece of cake! I ran my next two cycles exclusively in quads. Now they are so scarred up they are unusable.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lmao hellyeah man I was feeling it too.

What size pins does everyone use?


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Lmao hellyeah man I was feeling it too.
> 
> What size pins does everyone use?



I use 23 1.5s  for glutes, and 25 1 inch for everything else.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok I will bump mine up. I used a 25 5/8" for my quad, so just to be safe I will go longer. That's just what I was given


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Ok I will bump mine up. I used a 25 5/8" for my quad, so just to be safe I will go longer. That's just what I was given



If that's what the doc gave you, it's probably fine.  You must be a lean ****er.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah I'm not too bad lol I've always been this way. 

Once I get a photobucket or something set up I will post pics


----------



## mickems (Mar 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Lmao hellyeah man I was feeling it too.
> 
> What size pins does everyone use?



i used 25g 1 1/2" first cycle. I actually use 29g 1/2" slinpins now.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Just made my first injection, whew that was rough. I have tattoos and piercings but I've never did any of them to myself.
> 
> So first time ever stabbing myself lol
> 
> Nervous at first but after I did it, it wasn't bad at all, not by any means. I was just psyching myself out.



Way to man up Hydro! Were gettin some newbies round here that just want to pop pills because their scared of the pin.
You might be surprised what 1 trt pin a week will do for you. I BET YOU LIKE IT!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks man! I'm not much of a fan of pills, don't like taking my multi much either. I'm hoping my doc will change it from monthly to weekly


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Thanks man! I'm not much of a fan of pills, don't like taking my multi much either. I'm hoping my doc will change it from monthly to weekly



As you know I just got on TRT myself. I was prescribed 200mg bimonthly. I plan on taking as prescribed until I see my doc in 8 weeks. At that point I will be honest with him (for the most part) I will add to it like I don't know any better and say. "I feel good for the first week, but by the second week I feel fatigued and I can feel the positive effects going down. Would it be okay if I just did weekly injections?" He may say yes may say no, worst case I stay at 200mg every two weeks and supplement with my own supply between visits.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

That's what I'm thinking about too. Regardless of stretching the truth a tad, the benefits will dwindle every day, so we will be back where we started for the most part


----------



## juuced (Mar 10, 2015)

Beedeezy,

100mg every week is a lot better than 200mg every two weeks.   At 100mg every week you should very minimal peeks and valleys.

Are you self injecting or going into the doctors office for injections?  If your self injecting you should just go to the 100mg per week on your own.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 11, 2015)

Idk but I like the way I feel and I'm not even at the Men's Warehouse. 

My fatigue is gone with just the one dose, too bad it's going to taper off by my next dose.

I'm going to mention to my doctor when the time comes that the once a month may not be enough. I really don't want to over step my boundaries until my check up.

Honestly if this is what I have to look forward to then I'm going to enjoy every pin.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 11, 2015)

juuced said:


> Beedeezy,
> 
> 100mg every week is a lot better than 200mg every two weeks.   At 100mg every week you should very minimal peeks and valleys.
> 
> Are you self injecting or going into the doctors office for injections?  If your self injecting you should just go to the 100mg per week on your own.



I am self injecting, I want to give him legit results though before I change injections. If he doesn't tell me 200 a week is ok I had already planned to split the dosing. 
I'm kinda curious what my levels are at the end of two weeks with his dosing protocol.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 11, 2015)

We are on the same page. I honestly don't know what he is thinking with my dosage though. 

Maybe he's trying to work it out so my insurance can cover it. Who knows


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going to call my doctor up, this once a month thing is tearing me up. 

Super high at the beginning, and now I'm back in the rut that I started in. 

No energy, no motivation, shitty mood. The whole nine


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 25, 2015)

I suspected that would happen. I have a ups and downs just going two weeks before injection time. 
I get my 4 week bloodwork next week, then wait 4 more til I see my doc again. It won't hurt to call them, worst I can imagine them saying is stay the course.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't get the wait 3 month thing lol Idk I'm gonna call them and see if we can discuss it over the phone. Maybe I can convince them to do it biweekly


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, 3 month seems a little strange. 
My MD said 4 weeks for labs, 8 weeks I wanna see you. 
I left there with a script plus one refill lab order and appointment for follow up. 
I use to work with my PCP in the emergency room as a minor care doc before he opened his own practice so we have a good relationship.
I feel like he would treat anyone the same way he has treated me this far so it may just be either lack of knowledge or lack of interest on the part of your PCP. 
Keep this thread updated with what they say and I will update here with how my treatment is going. 
We are both around the same age and started our TRT around the same time so it nice to see how others are treated step by step.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh I feel ya man, my pcp wasn't sure what to do so he referred me to a urologist or whatever he was, to be honest I think he was a guy off the street that just waltzed in.

Since my insurance isn't covering anything, good thing I pay them thousands of dollars a year, I'm half tempted to find my own meds and do my own blood work. 

I will call them tomorrow at lunch time and see what they say. Will be sure to update too. I can tell you one thing monthly sucks, but staring at my bottle and having it scream at me to use it sucks worse.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 26, 2015)

I hear you, I tell myself more than once a day to be patient. But that's the story, this is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 27, 2015)

Got the ok for biweekly, so I'm going to do that and 4 weeks get blood work and go from there. Gonna tell the doc that he needs to talk to insurance about coverage and get refills lol.

Giddyup.

I know what I'm doing when I get home


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 30, 2015)

I tell you what, this is the best.

Night and day, it's hard to explain unless you have gone through it. 

One thing I noticed is that I sweat a lot more than I ever have. I'm always hydrated, but I never really broke a sweat even in my most intense. Now I'm pouring sweat from my warm ups


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 30, 2015)

Keep that oily skin in check. I'm working to reverse the acne/backne daily.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 30, 2015)

My skin is normally very dry so I've always had acne, I remember being put on accutane as a kid. 

So this is what they mean by oily skin? I always figured something else.

My acne has seem to clear up though, Idk I'm not a doctor


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 30, 2015)

Accutane is brutal. 
Friend of mine had it as teenagers never had a pimple since. So hard on the liver though. If you have issues I would recommend trying neutrogena body wash or anything with salicylic acid at 2% or greater and I've also been using neutrogena acne wipes a few times a day on my face and upper back. It seems to be working pretty decent.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah I've tried everything under the sun.

I think I had to get blood work every month when I was on that stuff, I think I was only 16 at the time, doc didn't want to put me on it but it was my last resort.

Saved my life though, I was a very depressed teen, and it all came from how I looked, and naturally the asshole kids that made fun of me.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 31, 2015)

Would it be detrimental to my results or beneficial to them to so half a dose this week, the other half the following week and blood work the following week


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not going to lie but my tits hurt.

Painful around the nipple region, I'm going to mention this to my doc on the next appointment, but I guarantee that the M-Drol I took a few years back has something to do with this. Maybe possible gyno before, but more pronounced now


----------

